# Ever tried this in the office?



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: A pretty cool story!!!!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=333&sid=2831634


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

nice. LOL


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OOPS, reminds me of the time .......................... never mind. :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

No- but 3 carp in the ventalation shaft was fairly entertaining.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

How could they tell it was deer urine :shock: They must of had the ******* CSI on the case. :idea: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in high school, a buddy of mine used to put a couple drops of the stuff in the ketchup bottles at the local burger joint. Since that day, I will not use ketchup at a resturaunt that doesn't come out of a sealed packet.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Back in high school, a buddy of mine used to put a couple drops of the stuff in the ketchup bottles at the local burger joint. Since that day, I will not use ketchup at a resturaunt that doesn't come out of a sealed packet.


 :rotfl: _/O Thanks for the idea. I rubbed some Coyote urine on my sisters headrest in her car when I was a younger kid. for days she wondered why it stunk soo bad in her car. Im going to have to keep this trick up my sleeve for a while :lol: . A couple years ago we stopped at a certain fast food place in Heber. Anyways , they used to have some artificial flowers sitting on the tables. We stuck some pickles right in the middle of all the petals(it fit perfectly). About 5 monthes later we went back & sat at that same table. The pickles were still there :lol: . Just a little dried. Im sure they smelled great for the first few days.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

When I was in 7th grade, someone sprayed mace in the vent at school. Everybody started coughing all the sudden and the teacher got really ticked thinking we were trying to disrupt her. Then she started coughing like mad too.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

How about hiding Urinal cake's in your boss' office! It took him hour's to find them all (5) One lady in the next office over went home sick. They were in there over-night. Let's just say he's very carful on who he blame's for thing's now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's funny right there!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

OKEE said:


> How could they tell it was deer urine :shock: They must of had the ******* CSI on the case. :idea: :lol:


By the taste.... :shock:


----------

